# Nipple and elbow



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Has anyone had any luck at nipple or elbow in the last week Or so thinking a out going sat if its worth it


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wahoo bite has been good at the Elbow from what all of our customers have reported in the last couple of days. Have heard of a couple sails and couple blues from there and the spur. Haven't been out myself, been out of town


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Lots of fish at spur


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

im thinking of heading to the elbow spur area tomorrow, this may have helped my decision a little more


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We are headed out to the spur if the engines are running cool. If not we will be around the nipple area.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Super slow!!!


----------

